# DIYMA Dallas Meet Pictures, July 20th,2008



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

guys around Italyons Lexus admiring his Tangbangs









Hilbiloysq truck


















Chillin in garage








Literly!









Chillin in house listening to Robert Ables









Food!









Jorge Mazda, i didnt get any inside shots sorry









Foos's Shelby


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Chi's Altima









BlackSapphire dub6









Less's Civic









Good turnout

















I took some videos, i will upload in morning.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Fun meeting everyone! Thanks foos & mrs.foos for welcoming us!


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Great pics Mir!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

the guy sitting to the right of foos's lovely daughter is "less". once he gets his car dailed in he's gonna be untouchable as far as overall sound goes. even with it the way it was it sounded really nice and detailed and that's with a 20 y/o pair of dome mids thrown in just the other day. prolly the mcIntosh 6-channel to blame for the goodness


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> the guy sitting to the right of foos's lovely daughter is "less". once he gets his car dailed in he's gonna be untouchable as far as overall sound goes. even with it the way it was it sounded really nice and detailed and that's with a 20 y/o pair of dome mids thrown in just the other day. prolly the mcIntosh 6-channel to blame for the goodness


The holes in the utopia gains SQ points!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> The holes in the utopia gains SQ points!


he sounded pretty pissed about that little blunder. ge silicone II is the shiznet for fixing surrounds thoughgoes to show no matter how careful you are you can't have too much protection. BEAUTIFUL mids. will be interesting how the dls dome he's talking about using works out.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Yea I heard his civic before the mishap few weeks ago. definitely sounded great. I loved his tonal balance. Stage height was lackin then imo, im sure he resolved it now since its been a few weeks. I wish I listened to it today.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Great pics! I wish I had brought a camera also.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> the guy sitting to the right of foos's lovely daughter is "less".


Wait a second... isn't that Jorge's wife?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

MOAR!

Did anyone else not take pictures?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

BlackSapphire said:


> Wait a second... isn't that Jorge's wife?


Yes, that's my wife.
Awesome meet guys.
Can't wait for another one.

Jorge.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> MOAR!
> 
> Did anyone else not take pictures?


Foosman took some pictures, pretty much the same photos as mine. We didnt really do much except ******** talk 




foosman 100 said:


> For my part this was a very good start to what should be a regular thing. Everyone was great, very respectful, and seemed to have a good time. Got to hear some great cars, get some ideas from others, and let people hear my car which they either seemed to enjoy, or were too polite to say otherwise.
> Robert stopping by was a special treat, as his knowledge is vast and he is more than willing to share. For those interested in the disc he shared with us, as soon as I can figure out how to send it to the ones that are interested I will do so. Just let me know, and if you know how I can do it PM with instructions.
> It was too hot to take many pics, but here are a few from the ones I took. Anyone else have any please share also.
> Thanks again guys, a real good turn out. Foos
> By the way, Jorge wins the furthest distance award (Mexico) (sorry there isn't one) but there were some other great distances that people traveled (Ark, 2 from OK, Witchita Falls, Tyler, etc.) so that only proves this hobby is alive and strong, and will continue to get better.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Btw here is a rundown who all was there, if i am missing anyone please post up!
(i just copied the list from the other thread)
1.jonnyanalog
2.foosman100 (Dave)
3.hillbilly sq
4.BlackSapphire (Roman)
5.doitor (Jorge)
6.dejo
7.trebor
8.ccrobbins
9.chi-chi (chijioke)
10.Megalomaniac (Mir)
11.azngotskills (Mark )
12.Less (Jim)
13.Jason Jones 
14.my89_928gt
15.ItalynStylion (Steven)
16.el_chupo_ (Matt)
17. Paul1217
*18. Special Guest: Robert Able


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

doitor said:


> Yes, that's my wife.
> Awesome meet guys.
> Can't wait for another one.
> 
> Jorge.


You lucky, lucky man.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

BlackSapphire said:


> You lucky, lucky man.


Yes I am.
Just talked to Scott.

Jorge.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

doitor said:


> Yes I am.
> Just talked to Scott.
> 
> Jorge.


What did you talk to Scott about?

I thought your car was great, what kind of "upgrades" can you make?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

el_chupo_ said:


> I thought your car was great, what kind of "upgrades" can you make?


Thanks.
Mostly tuning.
Robert really helped me out at the meet with that.
Scott has very good ears also and he designed the speakers, so I can't wait to get him in my car.
Well that and I'm going to redo the amp rack, take the H701 out, get the H900 that's been sitting in my closet for 2 months in, change some wires, etc.
This just never ends, but that's part of the fun of the hobby.


Jorge.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i wanted to take the dog home with me. much as i'd like to keep my eyes open for another spaniel 2 is plenty in this house though.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

it was jorge's wife


----------



## my89_928gt (Aug 22, 2006)

Great meeting everyone. Enjoyed the few systems I did get to listen to.
Look forward to the next meet.

Richard


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Enjoyed visiting with you Richard!

Your car sounded great Jorge, thanks for making the long drive and hooking it all back up for us to listen to, it was a treat and your effort was above and beyond! Looking forward to seeing the progress you and David have made for Tulsa next month.

Kinda dissapointed that I never got to talk to Robert for ideas about my ride.....


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

trebor said:


> Your car sounded great Jorge, thanks for making the long drive and hooking it all back up for us to listen to, it was a treat and your effort was above and beyond! Looking forward to seeing the progress you and David have made for Tulsa next month.
> 
> 
> > Thanks.
> ...


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

So any advice on my car? Anything I should tweak from what ya'll heard?


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> So any advice on my car? Anything I should tweak from what ya'll heard?


x2 on what he said and what do u think about using the image dynamic nx30 as enhancement tweeters


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

...and that would be why Jorge has lot's of kids...

Sounds like it was a great time, guys!!

Scott


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I think we all had a great time. everyone that made it seemed to just really enjoy themselves and even seemed to enjoy the others. very good get together.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> So any advice on my car? Anything I should tweak from what ya'll heard?


Maybe with more time listening but nothing immediately stood out to me. Your tweets sounded totally invisible and everything sounded like it was way out on your dashboard.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

Megalomaniac said:


> So any advice on my car? Anything I should tweak from what ya'll heard?


I thought your car sounded very good. only thing I think I noticed was that the stage was a little narrow, it had great depth and very good center. I know my car is nowhere near what yours is, I would be happy if I could get mine to your level.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

chijioke penny said:


> x2 on what he said and what do u think about using the image dynamic nx30 as enhancement tweeters


what want to know is HOW in the HELL do you fit in that tiny altima???!!!
but seriously i wished i had seat time in yer car, from what afew people said it sounded very good!!


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

jonnyanalog said:


> what want to know is HOW in the HELL do you fit in that tiny altima???!!!
> but seriously i wished i had seat time in yer car, from what afew people said it sounded very good!!


Yeah.... when the sh!t goes down, I want chi chi on my side.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Narrow which way? Left to right or top to bottom....

If its top to bottom then yes it is, its because that's the way I like it. I hate hearing sound coming from below dash line for some reason. 

Chi chi, I think the hybrid audio l1 would be better suited for the job since its shallower and you can hide it mount easier. You could even use cheaper tweeters. You are using it just give sparkle. 12k on up. 

They run about $130 shipped if memory serves me right straight from hybrid for the L1 set.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Ok, it must has to be known that... I do not look like Jorge's wife (although if I had to be female... I'd be her in a second)!! I'm right behind Chi in the event of anything required a path cleared too! (great - and great BIG - guy!)

I arrived a bit late but I can't say enough about all the good folks I met there. Some pretty good information and some really good BS was on the menu in addition to the superb spread by Mr & Mrs. Foos. Thanks very much to them for the great hospitality and handling the post gathering clean up and such, that most of us probably drove away from.

Next time - can we do it when the whether is in the 70's though? the low ones even? You could tell me when we were outside as I was the shaved head that looked like it had a water fountain on it lol... medication side effect... very annoying.

It was great to SEE: the very nice install projects and HEAR: the excellent sounds coming out of every system in attendance. Thanks for the condolences for my Utopia 7s too... in reality, I believe they will repair up just fine and I've done a little research and found a couple good ways to go about things... it did suck to do that at 11:30 on the night before though! 

Anyhow - great event and thanks to everyone involved for doing their parts... but especially to the Foos's and the Jorge PM monster on the keyboard.

Can't wait to do it again... in say... February? lol!

Less


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

less said:


> Can't wait to do it again... in say... February? lol!
> 
> Less


Sooner than that I hope....as long as it's cooler!


Any suggestions for those who heard my system? I know most just wanted to hear the Tang Bands get crunk but some of you actually listened to it. What did you guys think?


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

I was thinking this morning that I wished I had been able to hear those tangs.....Such is life.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Sooner than that I hope....as long as it's cooler!
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for those who heard my system? I know most just wanted to hear the Tang Bands get crunk but some of you actually listened to it. What did you guys think?


your system was great all around mang. i learned that focals can sing like angels too. while i was very impressed with the little tangs the focal set was def the highlight of your car in my eyes.

and since robert tuned my truck the tweets and sub are a lot better blended. the only real complaint i heard about my system is my sub was a little too hot. never got any bad feedback about anything else.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I wish Robert had time to listen to my car


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

too bad its photobucket. thats blocked in the navy 

sounds like a good time though.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

jonnyanalog said:


> what want to know is HOW in the HELL do you fit in that tiny altima???!!!
> but seriously i wished i had seat time in yer car, from what afew people said it sounded very good!!


easily ( when gas is $4/gallon) ......man, now I want a h701 and the controller (damn foos and jorge's car's  ) to try going active.....also, thanks again for all the feedback from the few that listened to my set-up......and hillbilly,what did you think about the sub-knob


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

chijioke penny said:


> and hillbilly,what did you think about the sub-knob


it brought the basshead side of me out


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

chijioke penny said:


> ......man, now I want a h701 and the controller (damn foos and jorge's car's  ) to try going active


But you are not mad at me, right?
I wouldn't want to make you mad.

Jorge.


----------



## RobertAbles (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank all of you for the kind words. 

It was great meeting all of you at David's Sunday. I hope I was able to share a little knowledge that I have aquired over the years from some very competent friends of mine. I can't take all the credit. If they would not have passed the info to me I would know nothing.... This is why I do still love passing on the information even though I have not been involved in the hobby for years. Some of my dearest friends are however still heavily involved in the industry.

SO, that being said, I made a call to my good friend Mark Eldridge today, and by the end of the conversation, Mark and I have decided to possibly hold a 1 or 2 day SQ Seminar here in the Dallas area the middle of August provided enough folks are interested and will commit to showing up. David (Foos) will be posting a potential schedule and cost of the seminar tonight. Your interest and commitment will make this happen if you want it too!

So, for those of you who I was unable to listen to your systems Sunday, you can get the full blown seminar with Mark and we can both listen to you cars.

This is an SQ Seminar that a lot of the manufacturers hire Mark to hold for there employees in the industry.

Please give us your feedback on this as we need to get rolling in time to make this happen.

Look for David's (Foos') post as a new thread in the meet and greet forum..

Thanks again,

Robert Ables


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm VERY interested, Robert.
Dependind on dates I'm in.
It was great meeting you and having you in my car.

Jorge.


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

RobertAbles said:


> Thank all of you for the kind words.
> 
> It was great meeting all of you at David's Sunday. I hope I was able to share a little knowledge that I have aquired over the years from some very competent friends of mine. I can't take all the credit. If they would not have passed the info to me I would know nothing.... This is why I do still love passing on the information even though I have not been involved in the hobby for years. Some of my dearest friends are however still heavily involved in the industry.
> 
> ...


Interested, pending details...


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

interested, depending on dates and my work schedule.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

my gas budget went to hell the other day. don't think i'll be able to make this one:blush:


----------



## RobertAbles (Jul 22, 2008)

August 16 & 17 (Not set in stone yet)

Don't hold me to this YET but the cost will more than likely be $200.00 for a 1 day seminar and $350.00 for a 2 day seminar.

Mark will be getting up a post under his name or David's by tonight under the meet and greet forum. We'll start a list and the number of folks that committ will determine when, where, and how much to be exact.

Anyone in the DFW area with a conference room, office space, etc. where we can sit 20-30 people plus a studio reference system is needed if anyone can make a suggestion or provide a place..

Stay tuned! --get it???


----------



## RobertAbles (Jul 22, 2008)

Jorge,

Good sounding system! Hope you can make it if we can get the seminar deal together...


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

RobertAbles said:


> August 16 & 17 (Not set in stone yet)
> 
> Don't hold me to this YET but the cost will more than likely be $200.00 for a 1 day seminar and $350.00 for a 2 day seminar.
> 
> ...


That puts me out. Not saying it wouldn't be worth it, just out of my budget.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

RobertAbles said:


> Jorge,
> 
> Good sounding system! Hope you can make it if we can get the seminar deal together...


Thanks, Robert.
And much better sounding after you got your hands and ears on it.
It might be a close call for me because the Tulsa show would be 2 weeks after that, but I'll sure try to make it.

Jorge.


----------



## my89_928gt (Aug 22, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> Sooner than that I hope....as long as it's cooler!
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for those who heard my system? I know most just wanted to hear the Tang Bands get crunk but some of you actually listened to it. What did you guys think?


I got to listen a little.
Over all very good. For mt taste a bit much on the bass. Unless listening to heavy bass stuff. Just my preforance.
Highs and mids were great and a fair soudstage.

Richard


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

my89_928gt said:


> I got to listen a little.
> Over all very good. For mt taste a bit much on the bass. Unless listening to heavy bass stuff. Just my preforance.
> Highs and mids were great and a fair soudstage.
> 
> Richard


I think I might have had the Non fade up a little high when i was demoing the Tang Bands. When HillBillySQ and I got into the car later we turned it down about 3 notches. 


PS: Anyone in the DFW need a BNIB IDMAX 12D2?


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

RobertAbles said:


> August 16 & 17 (Not set in stone yet)
> 
> Don't hold me to this YET but the cost will more than likely be $200.00 for a 1 day seminar and $350.00 for a 2 day seminar.


Aw...such a rare opportunity too....unfortunately I just started a new job, my budget won't allow me to make this.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> Any suggestions for those who heard my system? I know most just wanted to hear the Tang Bands get crunk but some of you actually listened to it. What did you guys think?


This was my first time hearing Focal's believe it or not.....very nice, Tang Bands were mighty impressive as well! 

Time alignment is a trip to hear, well...or not hear, the transition from your mids to tweets sounded great, great tonality, nice stage but seemed a tad narrow or a little less pronounced than the sound coming from(or appearing to come) your tweeter positions.....guessing its reflections, I'd start with laying towels in different locations(dash, console, etc) in your car to see if it evens out more. I just tried this out on my stock system yesterday evening, it worked wonders!


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> I think I might have had the Non fade up a little high when i was demoing the Tang Bands. When HillBillySQ and I got into the car later we turned it down about 3 notches.
> 
> 
> PS: Anyone in the DFW need a BNIB IDMAX 12D2?



For free? Hell yeah! Man you are a swell guy!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Well i got to hear and few cars, but i dont think i met everybody....im bad with names  Anyways even though i got to hear cars, i didnt really bring reference music so i really couldnt critically "critique". But i was happy listening to all the cars and enjoyed them all!!! Maybe next time i will be more prepared for listening and actually have a working system, not OEM :blush:

Interested in the SQ seminar though


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

RobertAbles said:


> August 16 & 17 (Not set in stone yet)
> 
> Don't hold me to this YET but the cost will more than likely be $200.00 for a 1 day seminar and $350.00 for a 2 day seminar.
> 
> ...


its a stretch on my budget but i might be able to make it!!!


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

whats the price on said idmax?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I took some vidz.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

I did not know u where recording  .....


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Check out the new thread about the DFW area SQ seminar hosted by Mark Eldridge and Robert Ables. I'll have more info for you Thursday night when I get home.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Great vids Mir, I'm really upset that I didn't get to hear Chi Chi's car!


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

chijioke penny said:


> I did not know u where recording  .....


He didn't have you sign the release form?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Glad I had trash in my trunk for the video....wouldn't have been good without it.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

chijioke penny said:


> I did not know u where recording  .....


People really wanted to see how "big" you were


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Glad I had trash in my trunk for the video....wouldn't have been good without it.


most random piece of paper.


btw someone mentioned if you take your door panel off there is a screw to tighten your door handle on that side.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey all - 

Anyone remember who it was that was taking charge of the distribution of the all important "TRACK 96" ???

I'll be doing some tuning again soon and could use it. Drop me a line please - [email protected]

Thanks!
Less


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

less said:


> Anyone remember who it was that was taking charge of the distribution of the all important "TRACK 96" ???


Same here as well azngotskills (at) yahoo (dot) com


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

*FOCAL - incredible service*

Most of you probably heard how I put a piece of my door trim through my Utopia 7W2 at 11:30 the night before the gathering... and I am really happy to share some good news about how it all turned out.

Earlier this week I sent Duane at Orca (the US Focal Distributors) an email asking for suggestions. After sending along a picture, I got a quick reply asking "if I would mind" sending my driver in so his tech could fix it for me - nc. If I would mind... haha!

If you had a clue of all the bad things that have happened in my life in the last 3 months... well lets just say that this has been the toughest time of my life... period! Everything was piled up and just getting the news that something was going to end up ok was an incredible relief! Seriously, buying Focal and friends gear puts you in a good crowd of people who will take care of you like you honestly matter!

(for those of you wondering why the Focal midrange isn't on my list - I just can't afford the Utopia be... yet =)

Less


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

less said:


> Hey all -
> 
> Anyone remember who it was that was taking charge of the distribution of the all important "TRACK 96" ???
> 
> ...


I offered to get the CD from David and make the appropriate copies and mail it out. I haven't heard anything though. Mr. Foos, if you'd still like my help, PM me.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a megaupload account. he can use it to upload it and i'll see to it everyone gets a copy one way or another.


pm me David for the info


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

PMed Mir and Roman for help on ways to send this disc out to those interested. Not trying to keep it from you Guys, just need a way to do it. Foos


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

if someone can rip a copy to an actual cd i'll pay shipping plus a little to get it over here.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> if someone can rip a copy to an actual cd i'll pay shipping plus a little to get it over here.


X2 on that Chris I want a copy as well.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Me 3 i'm down for a copy!!


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

OK guys, I'll pick it up from Foos this weekend and make the appropriate copies. I'll ship you guys one vis USPS. Just PM me your address.


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> Btw here is a rundown who all was there, if i am missing anyone please post up!
> (i just copied the list from the other thread)
> 1.jonnyanalog
> 2.foosman100 (Dave)
> ...


Damn wish I wouldn't have been out of town. Since I'm new to the forum I would have been nice to meet up with some of you folks. Heck, Megalomaniac I'm just up the street from you here in Frisco. I'll have to make sure to watch out for the next DFW hookup.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm sure there will be another one after it cools off some.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

BlackSapphire picked up the discs and the liner notes and will be getting them out to those that attended and have PMed him your address. He took the time on a Sunday to come meet me for ya'll to have this so special thanks are in order. Foos


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

The following will go out tomorrow:

Jorge
Carl
Jon
Mark

Chris, PM me your address.
Carl, I need your last name


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

Good turn out guys  i hope my houston meet gonna come soon  


Btw, what's on the CD that you guys are sharing ? Test songs? 

I'm interested to get one if u need shippiing money


----------

